# revenge of the pink panther



## lonekimono10 (Aug 18, 2005)

i don't know if this is the right place to post this??
   and i don't know if the younger people in the arts would
   know this or not,,the other night i was watching tv and a great movie came on
   "revenge of the pink panther" i can't seem to fine this anywhere
   but there is a great part with MR Parker and if you never seen this you have to watch it,great kenpo moves.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey George 

Oh yeah, gotta love the Pink Panther movies ~!

You can get the entire collection on DVD  here on overstock.com

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?page=proframe&prod_id=939329

Mr. Parker did the 'bad guy part' to a 'T' 

~Tess


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 18, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hey George
> 
> Oh yeah, gotta love the Pink Panther movies ~!
> 
> ...


 
thanks tess, i have been looking for a long time for them, 
   but not online, we have a video store that told me that they are not out on dvd, now i know.
   like we say up here in jersey "u the bomb"
   thanks again
   ps,, also i have (when it frist came out) "kill the golden goose"
   thats on video, i have a friend on the coast that has them on dvd
 i called Mrs Parker to see if she has it on dvd and she told me that she would never have that movie,she hates it, i think it is called "kill the golden nija".


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 18, 2005)

Glad to help George 

Here's  What you seek at Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000A02US/102-2600260-0052960?v=glance

Amazing what I can find


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 18, 2005)

hey tess u r something else, look next week i'm going on "lets make a deal" i need to know if you can get me an old coke bottle cap i may need it(lol)
  only having fun, but thanks again, now i know where to go if i'm really looking for something thats hard to fine,keep in touch.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 18, 2005)

*Grins* you're welcome George.. I've always had a 'knack' for the uncanny~!

Take care


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nothing like turnign to a friend and sayin "Yup, theres the founder of American Kenpo falling through the celling" HEHE Great movie, and EP rocks!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 18, 2005)

I never knew that was Ed Parker... ya really can learn something new every day.  Cool.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, who'd thunk? 


Kato?? ...... Kayy-toe?? 

Hmmph... it would *sim* that he's not hear....



*AHHHHHH!! HI-YAAAHHHH!!! *CRASH* BANG * CRASH* AHHHHHH!!! *


(gotta love it!)


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep - good stuff.  Even though he played a bad guy (wearing the IKKA crest on his jacket  ), my favorite part is when he broke the desk in half after fighting 3 guys at once.  I taped it from cable & watch it at least once a year.  

Tess - thanks for the Amazon link! :supcool:


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 23, 2005)

It's been a long time since I last seen that movie. I have to get that movie and the rest of the movies on DVD soon. I too didn't know that was SGM Ed Parker at first. I wasn't that into martial arts when I first saw it. All I know was he was one tough son of a gun.  In my opinion, Peter Sellers is the only one who can ever play that role.....Steve


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 24, 2005)

*SARCASM ALERT* Of course, the ultimate Ed Parker movie had to be "Buckstone County Prison" aka "Seabo".


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 25, 2005)

never heard of that one, is it any good, and what about the kenpo?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 25, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> never heard of that one, is it any good, and what about the kenpo?


Think of the worst movie you've ever seen.  Then, make it worse.  Cross it with a fifth-rate ripoff of "Billy Jack".  Add a liberal dose of poor editing.  Combine that with fight scenes which Mr. Parker must've cringed at when seeing.  Add Rod Sacharnowski.  

In other words, a movie so incredibly bad, it's great.
Buckstone County Prison


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks i'm going to get it now ,and see how bad it is(lol)


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 26, 2005)

Uh oh... Im gonna show my age... I watched most of the Pink Panther movies when I was a kid.  Kato is my hero! HAHA!

Check Netflix.com too, I love my subscription!  Im pretty sure they would have ALL the Pink Panther movies... They have about 99% of all the movies Ive wanted to see, and I go back in time for classics (The Green Berets, A Bridge Over River Quay (Sp?), etc.. etc..  Even Arsinic and Old Lace!) Yeah, Im a big AMC and TCM fan. :ultracool 

HTH,
Andrew


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 26, 2005)

ok andrew way to go, now i have another person i can talk to ,i to love the old movies and nusic.


----------

